# Ivermectin (horse worming paste)



## *nepo* (Dec 14, 2004)

I finally found Ivermectin.It seems that Nepo has ear mites (again). I didn't treat it the firsttime because he stopped scratching after a few days, I know that wasn'ta good thing to do. But know I have it in my hands. I want to know if Ihave to contact a vet before I give Ivermectin to Nepo. Also I want toknow how I give it to him, the Ivermectin came with a syringe should Iuse it? I know I have to put a pea sized amount on his lips or paws andhe'll lick it and some in the ear too. Then I have to repeat ths 10days later. Thanks.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 14, 2004)

A small "smear" is enough for a smallrabbit. Pea size is good for a larger rabbit. Don'tuse the syringe!!!!!! There is too much danger of overmedicating. Keep in mind that there is enough paste in thesyringe to treat a 1200 pound horse.

Ivermectin is used"off label" for rabbits, so it's unlikelythat a vet would advise its use without seeing the rabbit first.

Disclaimer: In rare cases, some animals do have adverse reactions to the product.



Pam


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 14, 2004)

I repeat in 10 days, then repeat again in another10 days, just to be sure. You're attempting to eradicate anynew mites that may have hatched after the first treatment because theeggs are impervious to ivermectin, as they do not suck blood like themites, themselves, do. The third treatment upon my part isjust to insure I get any and all potential stragglers.

Some breeders routinely administer treatment to their herds atscheduled intervals as a preventive measure, but I don't liketouse meds unless I have identified a bonafideproblem. Each to his own.

I have read that it is difficult to overdose a bun on Ivermectin, butMrs. Nock has related of adverse reactions within her experience and Idon't like to "second guess" Mrs. Nock's vast and accurate wealth ofknowledge. I, myself, have administered "pea sized" dollopsof Ivermectin to most of our buns at one time or another withoutanyapparent problems. Their weights ranged from 4-7 lbs.

I have also read of a breeder who, giving up her rabbit with Wry Neckfor loss, tried administering a "massive dose" of Ivermectin paste inan attempt to affect a cure. Much to her surprise, the bunsurvived and was back to normal, never suffering symptoms oftorticollis again.

Buck


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 14, 2004)

I think Nepo might haveinternal parasites instead of mites. But he is acting really well he,is eating and doing binkies. The bad part is that I don't have a vetyet. My dad says we don't have enough money to get a vet. I guess sinceNepo weighs about 4 lbs, that I should give him a small pea sizedamount if I do intend to give it to him. In the box it says that theivermectin treats up to 1500 lbs:shock:! Should I get something mildersince I don't have a vet? Or should I just give it to him? Thanksagain.


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 14, 2004)

**nepo* wrote:*


> I think Nepo might have internalparasites instead of mites. But he is acting really well he, is eatingand doing binkies....I guess since Nepo weighs about 4 lbs, that Ishould give him a small pea sized amount if I do intend to give it tohim.... [T]he box...says...ivermectin treats up to 1500 lbs! Should Iget something milder since I don't have a vet? Or should I just give itto him...?




Well, now you're talking of a horse of a different color!Ivermectin paste works on fur and ear mites, some worms and someparasites, but certainly not all. What leads you to believe,"Nepo might have internal parasites instead of mites...(?) If yoususpect some sort of illness, a vet visit might be more inorder. If your parent can't or won't pay for a vet, perhapsyou could speak to a vet and you may be able to pay the fee over anextended period of time or offer to "work" off the charges by providinglabor to the animal hospital.

It appears you do have the horse paste we are referring to and , yes, apea sized, or less, dollop should suffice as one treatment for"mites,"but I am not sure what you are "treating for." Yourconfusing "diagnosis" has stymied me and I know not how to advise youother than, if in question about your bun's health, it is best toconsult professional help.

Buck


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 14, 2004)

Well he is scratching hisears a lot. I don't think its mites because I don't see any dried upblood. He is acting fine. Except for scratching his ears a lot. I don'tnotice scratching on any other places. I just read a cautionlabel on the box of the ivermectin it says: _IVERCARE (ivermectin)Paste has been formulated specifically for use in horses *only*.this product should not be used in other animal species as severeadverse reactions, including fatalities in dogs, may result. _Thiskind of worries me. Is there anything else I could buy to treatparasites in rabbits?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 14, 2004)

**nepo* wrote:*


> Well he is scratching his ears a lot. Idon't think its mites because I don't see any dried up blood. He isacting fine. Except for scratching his ears a lot. I don't noticescratching on any other places. I just read a caution labelon the box of the ivermectin it says: _IVERCARE (ivermectin) Pastehas been formulated specifically for use in horses *only*. thisproduct should not be used in other animal species as severe adversereactions, including fatalities in dogs, may result. _This kind ofworries me. Is there anything else I could buy to treat parasites inrabbits?




Internal parasites (worms) are commonly treated withPiperazine. As Buck wisely cautioned, you'llneed toknow what you are treating for. Microscopic parasites such asCocci are treated with different medications.

There are actually few medicines available for use inrabbits. Ivermectin is very commonly prescribed byveterinarians for rabbits. It is certainly true that somebreeds of dogssuch as Collieshave a geneticsensitivity to the drug, as it crosses the blood/brain barrierresulting in neurological damage. It may possibly do the samein certain rabbits. Many wooled rabbit breeders routinelytreat with Ivermectin once a week to prevent fur mite infestation.

If the rabbit is scratching his ears, it could indicate an earinfection that requires antibiotics. If you can not get tothe vet, I'd start out first with an ear mite medication for catsavailable at feed/pet stores.

Pam


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 14, 2004)

I'll try to find a vet sothey can diagnose Nepo's illness and then things will be better. Ifound an Exotic Animals and Birds hospital in a directory near my area.Are rabbits considered exotic animals?


----------



## NightPoet00 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ivermectin is also used to treat mites in rats,but the does should be mixed thoroughly first as sometimes it can getover-concentrated (apparently).


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 14, 2004)

I think I'm returning the ivermectin tomorrow.


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 14, 2004)

*NightPoet00 wrote:*


> Ivermectin is also used to treat mites in rats, but the doesshould be mixed thoroughly first as sometimes it can getover-concentrated (apparently).


"Old wives' tale," (apparently). I've read that theivermectin paste is thoroughly mixed throughout the entire tube toinsure proper dosage to "horses," depending upontheirvariableweights. At least from one manufacturer,Farnam. I cannot imagine a manufacturerproducing itany other manner. One dollop, straight from the tube, willgive you a 1.87% mixture of ivermectin each time.

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Dec 15, 2004)

**nepo* wrote:*


> I'll try to find a vet so they candiagnose Nepo's illness and then things will be better. I found anExotic Animals and Birds hospital in a directory near my area. Arerabbits considered exotic animals?




It depends on the vet. Some exotic vets treat rabbits,however, that doesn't mean they are experienced for very knowledgeablein the treatment of rabbits. The House Rabbit Society has alisting of recommended vets on their website.

Pam


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 16, 2004)

Yay! I found a vet for Nepo,well I know where it is. And I have the comfort to now that they aregood with bunnies. It's only 30 min or 22mi from here. ThanksPam!Look at the recomendation they gave:_When I brought Voodoo him, he was aware of several keythings, NO fasting for bunnies (although I was instructed to fast himthe night before the op by the office staff), uses isofluorine, awareof rabbit's pain sensitivity...Made sure I was feeding timothy hay...Inall, I am very happy with the outcome of Voodoo's surgery.
_


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 16, 2004)

Its really weird becauseNepo is getting well with no medications, at first he wasn't eating andhis poops were small, but know he is eating like always andhis poops are good-sized. He only scratches his earsalittle.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you found a good vet!

Pam


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to have to make an appointment to get him neutered soon.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 2, 2005)

*bump*


----------

